# NRX pro1 line rec



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Funny - I also have an nrx pro 1 9wt and 11 wt. I have the royal wulf "regular" triangle taper on my 9 wt and love it. I have the wulf lost tip on the 11 wt and also the airflow floating w clear tip - both are excellent on it. The lost tip 11 wt should be perfect for boca grande oceanside poons. Let em know what you think if you try these or other lines as well.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I absolutely love both lines that @MSG stated. @Jfack - I am not a fan of over-lining rods. I've posted multiple tangents on the Rio redfish line - I dislike that line because the 8wt version is actually within the 10 wt line range when you look at the grains, but marketed as an 8 wt. An 8 wt line with a short head can achieve what is needed for close in shots at redfish - the angler doesn't need a head 2 line weight in grains heavier. I fish the Bermuda Shorts on my 7 because of this.

The equally paired short taper Bermuda should load that rod just fine - I think since you are use to the Rio Redfish you are using that as the comparison. Again, another reason why I dislike that line - it misleads the angler about their rod and confuses how "good" other lines "load" the rod.

My recommendation is to continue to fish it and learn how to adjust using the right line for the rod. Nearly all lines are a half grain heavier to begin with. I use the 9wt Bermuda TT on my 9 NRX and it is a cannon.

Any 10 wt line on an 8 wt will make the rod load easier and feel better to cast. In a drunken state one time I accidentally rigged, or my brother did - we can't recall, a 10 wt line on a 6 wt rod and fished it the entire day. We were making 80' shots at poons and wondering why the fish were so hard to land. These were 40 - 60 pound poons and were kicking our butts! And the 10 was an intermediate line, which is even harder to cast. That goes to show you if you can cast, you can pair up any line on any rod and probably get the job done, but as a general rule, don't over line rods - it teaches bad habits and creates wrong muscle memory.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I threw a Bruce Chard Tropical Punch on a 9wt NRX last spring and it was a nice throwing combo, tho it was the 4 piece.

Bring it over and let's check it out!


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

I wonder if id like the reg TT more than the shorts on it. 

It isn't bad, its just I guess i had super high expectations upgrading to the NRX from the bvk when really i throw my BVK a little better as far as close sight fishing and even bombing them out there with very few false casts. It feels for me that the NRX with the shorts has a small sweet spot that I can hit consistently. Guess I'm just too used to the action of a heavy line on the bvk though. 

I feel that rod way more through the entire cast and can be confident where I'm putting the fly even at night. With the NRX and shorts i feel like I'm using more false casts and don't feel the rod load as much. although i can still consistently get it where i want in a certain range but not as well as my bvk at all. Figured maybe the line was light and being its a 1 piece maybe its stiffer than a regular 9wt 4 piece requiring a heavier line.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have the NRX 8W in both a 1 piece and a 4 piece. The Pro 1 is much stiffer and needs to be overlined to react the same as the 4.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have Scientific Angler's Mastery "Bonefish Taper" on my NRX Pro-1 & don't have any complaints. Felt a bit light at first, until I stretched the line then it shot out like a cannon!


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

K3anderson said:


> I have the NRX 8W in both a 1 piece and a 4 piece. The Pro 1 is much stiffer and needs to be overlined to react the same as the 4.


Ken, did you end up going up a weight for line or using a heavier 8wt line? Ive casted an orvis 4 piece 9wt before and remember it feeling perfect. This NRX feels super stiff with the line i have on it. 



hferrell87 said:


> I have Scientific Angler's Mastery "Bonefish Taper" on my NRX Pro-1 & don't have any complaints. Felt a bit light at first, until I stretched the line then it shot out like a cannon!


is that a heavier line? It sucks there's no specs for the bermuda shorts. I don't really want to bump to a 10wt line, but definitely feel like i need something a bit heavier. Im not sure if the shorts are true to their weight or on the heavy side already.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Just casted the NRX pro1 last weekend after a buddy picked one up. Had AirFlo fly line (cant recall which one looked like the basic bonefish ridge line to me) and it cast pretty sweet, a little light on loading until 30+ feet of line was out of the rod but was definitely sweet.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Jfack said:


> Ken, did you end up going up a weight for line or using a heavier 8wt line? Ive casted an orvis 4 piece 9wt before and remember it feeling perfect. This NRX feels super stiff with the line i have on it.


Its just a stiffer rod. I havent tried 9 weight line on it yet. It casts awesome, but, you need an aggressive Tv show type cast for it to come alive. The more you use it, the more you adapt to it and the more you will like it. For me, it's really good for open flats. The 4 piece version can afford itself a lot more finesse which I prefer so I end up using it 90% of the time. I can cast under mangroves a lot better with the 4 piece. I have Airflo ridge clear tip on both. Since I have two and can only use one at a time, mine sits idle mostly. I would also say, it likes pushing the screen door closed type "push" at the end and tip to the water for accuracy. Try it.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

btw, I also have a 12w NRX pro1. That thing casts way better with Rio 12w Tarpon than it does with the Airflo Clear tip. Its a freaking cannon with the RIO for some reason. I should try the RIO on the 8W at some point. I'm usually a big Airflo fan, but, the Rio on that 12W is just insane.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I also came from a TFO BVK 9 wt to my NRX pro 1 9 wt. I still think the BVK is a great casting rod - but the NRX is simply better in every way to me - more control, more distance, more accuracy, more finesse. I think they both feel sort of remarkably similar, but i did not find amazing differences in feel or lines when I went from the bvk to the nrx.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

This is also interesting as when I was using my bvk, I would test lots of rods, I never found any that I liked better than my bvk - except the nrx pro 1. And even then, I thought they felt amazingly similar. It just shows that you need to find the rod that is right for you. I could easily go back to using my bvk without a whole lot of regret if I needed to - it's still a great casting rod.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

That and it doesnt break every week like a BVK.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Jfack said:


> I wonder if id like the reg TT more than the shorts on it.
> 
> It isn't bad, its just I guess i had super high expectations upgrading to the NRX from the bvk when really i throw my BVK a little better as far as close sight fishing and even bombing them out there with very few false casts. It feels for me that the NRX with the shorts has a small sweet spot that I can hit consistently. Guess I'm just too used to the action of a heavy line on the bvk though.
> 
> I feel that rod way more through the entire cast and can be confident where I'm putting the fly even at night. With the NRX and shorts i feel like I'm using more false casts and don't feel the rod load as much. although i can still consistently get it where i want in a certain range but not as well as my bvk at all. Figured maybe the line was light and being its a 1 piece maybe its stiffer than a regular 9wt 4 piece requiring a heavier line.


I have another line that we can try. It's the 9wt Cortland Liquid Crystal Guide (actually rated like a 9.5wt) and the extra weight might help you.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@Jfack - I have the standard Wulff Triangle Taper across numerous rod weights - 6, 8, 9, 10 and 12 weights - they perform great on all. I have the standard on my 9 wt NRX and it loads just fine. That rod is a sniper rifle, but it doesn't get loading until the head is completely out. Plus, the faster the rod, the faster the line speed needs to be.

I think the Shorts is the same grains except in a shorter head, but I cannot say for sure. The standard TT is a half weight heavier, like @Backwater mentioned about the Cortland.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Orvis ignitor on my 8wt pro1. Casts amazing, but is super loud in the guides while stripping. Have A similar setup on a 7wt 4 piece nrx with SA bonefish mastery line, sweet setup just a very memory prone line, requires lots of stretching before use in my experience.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Backwater said:


> I have another line that we can try. It's the 9wt Cortland Liquid Crystal Guide (actually rated like a 9.5wt) and the extra weight might help you.


If you don't mind I'll try to find some time to stop by soon. See your opinion on it and maybe try that other line u got.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> @Jfack - I have the standard Wulff Triangle Taper across numerous rod weights - 6, 8, 9, 10 and 12 weights - they perform great on all. I have the standard on my 9 wt NRX and it loads just fine. That rod is a sniper rifle, but it doesn't get loading until the head is completely out. Plus, the faster the rod, the faster the line speed needs to be.
> 
> I think the Shorts is the same grains except in a shorter head, but I cannot say for sure. The standard TT is a half weight heavier, like @Backwater mentioned about the Cortland.


Actually, I find the NRX's have a softer tip for quick and easy loading instead of having to air out all of your fly line head on super fast rods.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

abgautier said:


> Orvis ignitor on my 8wt pro1. Casts amazing, but is super loud in the guides while stripping. Have A similar setup on a 7wt 4 piece nrx with SA bonefish mastery line, sweet setup just a very memory prone line, requires lots of stretching before use in my experience.


I normally run Wulff TT but that ignitor line is awesome! Casted a Sage Motive with that line yesterday, soooo slick, but like you said CRAZY loud but I would deal with it for the performance which I thought was awesome. When you double haul it sounds like you've got corduroy line lol.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Actually, I find the NRX's have a softer tip for quick and easy loading instead of having to air out all of your fly line head on super fast rods.


Interesting, I found the NRX 8 too stiff for reds, but love the 9 for permit and smaller tarpon. I felt barely any tip flex on the 8 to load under 30 feet. Winston on the other hand, the B2-MX and B3-Plus, load good at shorter distances, but can rocket the line out as well. This is all relative of course.

What do you consider super fast compared to fast? Btw, I was not a fan of the Winston B3-SX 8 wt when it came out. It lost the classic Winston feel and was too stiff in that rod weight. However, the 10 wt version is a great tarpon rod. The faster stick helps punch that intermediate line easily.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> I normally run Wulff TT but that ignitor line is awesome! Casted a Sage Motive with that line yesterday, soooo slick, but like you said CRAZY loud but I would deal with it for the performance which I thought was awesome. When you double haul it sounds like you've got corduroy line lol.


 Yea definitely worth the noise!


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Backwater said:


> Actually, I find the NRX's have a softer tip for quick and easy loading instead of having to air out all of your fly line head on super fast rods.


agreed - it is not the traditional feeling super fast rod


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> Interesting, I found the NRX 8 too stiff for reds, but love the 9 for permit and smaller tarpon. I felt barely any tip flex on the 8 to load under 30 feet. Winston on the other hand, the B2-MX and B3-Plus, load good at shorter distances, but can rocket the line out as well. This is all relative of course.
> 
> What do you consider super fast compared to fast? Btw, I was not a fan of the Winston B3-SX 8 wt when it came out. It lost the classic Winston feel and was too stiff in that rod weight. However, the 10 wt version is a great tarpon rod. The faster stick helps punch that intermediate line easily.


There is a difference between fast and stiff. The NRX 8wt is fast in the butt section but has a softer tip. To me, it's more of a fishing rod for guys who like a slower action rod but needs something with more authority to bomb saltwater flies. You, on the other hand, like a more progressive, easier casting, slower action that the Winstons offer. It matches your casting stroke, since you are patient enough to allow the load properly.

The reason your winstons do well on short cast with your stroke is the rod flexes way down in the butt section. So it's easy to apply with less effort for a short cast while still throwing (stroking) with the same technique. However, if someone tip flicks an NRX to make a short cast, it will do the same, except the rod flexing happens up in the tip section of the rod. But if they want long distance with that same rod, then they are flexing and loading the rod lower down into the faster butt section to achieve those distance casts.

Some guys I see have no patience and always are in a hurry, especially those guys coming from fast action spinning rods then crosses over to fly fishing the salt (completely by-passing trout fishing on lightweight rods) so a faster action suits them better. However, Winston takes the slower action of a trout rod and puts more authority in the rod by stiffing the action up for the heavier line weights, while still keeping some sort of parabolic action. The result is a rod that you can still keep the slower tempo and actually bomb a heavier line. As you go up in line weight, the rod stiffins to handle the heavier lines and by default, feels faster since it takes more to bend and recovers quicker. But actually, it's stiffer, not faster.

A faster rod that you can relate to would be the Winston BIII+, which has a fast parabolic action. In other words, the rod speed is the same relative to the thickness of the rod. The butt thru the tip flexes the same.

To compare, the NRX is faster in the butt and mid section, than the tip section, which is more of a med fast tip.. It's a different action.

Other super or ultra fast rods are the TFO BVK, Orvis H2, Sage Motive and Method, an older Redington NTi, Loomis CC GLX, CC Pro-1 & Asquith, Hardy Zenith & Zephryus, Scott Meridian, etc...

Ted Haas


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

The NRX 4 piece and 1 piece are two totally different rods. The 1 piece does not have a soft tip unless that means it doesnt flex as much. Again, I personally own both of them in 8 weight. Anyone interested can drive on over to my house and test them side by side. They have the same line (with different reels).


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The 8wt NRX 4 piece and the 8wt NRX Pro 1 are completely different animals. Different feel...different action...different uses IMHO. I prefer the 4 piece honestly...for close range redfish and snook in backwaters and around oyster beds / mangroves. It loads nicely with an Airflo Ridge line. Minimal false casts unless there is user error...which is too frequent still.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

K3anderson said:


> I have the NRX 8W in both a 1 piece and a 4 piece. The Pro 1 is much stiffer and needs to be overlined to react the same as the 4.


Faster, not stiffer.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

K3anderson said:


> The NRX 4 piece and 1 piece are two totally different rods. The 1 piece does not have a soft tip unless that means it doesnt flex as much. Again, I personally own both of them in 8 weight. Anyone interested can drive on over to my house and test them side by side. They have the same line (with different reels).


The one piece is definitely faster and that translate right up to the tip, in compares to the 4 piece. But even so, the tip on the NRX Pro-1, by design, is not as fast as some other fast rods.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> Minimal false casts unless there is user error...which is too frequent still.


Let's get together. I can help you fix that!


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies guy, as always i enjoy learning from you. 

I thought about it and think i am going to get rid of the rod and get a meridian or nrx 4 piece. Im super busy in dental school and haven't had much time to take the boat out. Mostly been hitting a tarpon spot by truck or taking the paddle board out. Would be nice to be able to keep it inside my truck rather than in the bed.


----------



## resin_head (Jun 1, 2016)

id check out airflo lines. Never casted a pro1 nrx, but I have a sage method (uber fast taper and stiff) that didn't like anything but the airflo.


----------

